# On my way to Jackson Hole



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I've always wanted to see the Grand Tetons, and this morning I'm on my way, for a conference. Anybody been? I'm looking forward to posting pictures.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

take a water bottle and extra batteries and extra card for camera
Sylvia


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I've always wanted to see the Grand Tetons, and this morning I'm on my way, for a conference. Anybody been? I'm looking forward to posting pictures.


Harvey, are you into hardware? There's a hardware thingy at Jackson Hole this week.....

we want pictures!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Harvey -- You are going to love the Tetons and Jackson.  Jackson can be a lot of fun.  And frankly, the Tetons are one of the  most beautiful places in the US.  Have fun, take lots of photos, and share them with us!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Never been. Sounds interesting though.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

ak rain said:


> take a water bottle and extra batteries and extra card for camera
> Sylvia


I'm with you on this advice! I never leave town without 3 extra charged-up camera batteries and 3 extra 8GB SD cards.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Harvey, are you into hardware? There's a hardware thingy at Jackson Hole this week.....
> 
> we want pictures!


Hardware *and* mountain peaks!? I'm heading to my mecca!!

I'm actually going for a national human services conference - - in my day job I manage a portfolio of projects that build computer systems for state governments.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Where is Jackson Hole


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

In Wyoming, near Yellowstone National Park.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Living in Northern Colorado, Tetons/Jackson is our favorite *local* get away.  The scenery is incredible, and Jackson is a great town - shopping and good restaurants, what more can you ask?

Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

How terrific Harvey - yep, pictures are required    Have a terrific time, and if you are flying watch out for the hardware show, all that stuff can get heavy


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Harvey said:
 

> I've always wanted to see the Grand Tetons, and this morning I'm on my way, for a conference. Anybody been? I'm looking forward to posting pictures.


I've been to Jackson Hole a couple of times. Been a while though. We had to make a detour there on our honeymoon. We got to spend one night in Yellowstone before they completely shut it down due to the big fire, only entrance left open was the south entrance. Fortunately I had been in Jackson Hole skiing with my friends a few years before this and knew an out of the way hotel that actually still had 2 rooms available. Everything else in town was booked solid with firefighters etc.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Harvey said:


> In Wyoming, near Yellowstone National Park.


never heard of it, thanks


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

You going to get a chance to head up to Yellowstone too?


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Grand Tetons National Park is a section of the Rocky Mountains just south of Yellowstone known for it's rugged peaks, glacier lakes, and abundant wildlife - beautiful country. Jackon Hole is actually a ski resort area just south of the National Park with a lot of winter and summer activities. Jackson, WY is a town/city a few minutes east of Jackson Hole and south of the National Park itself - lots of lodging/shopping/restaurants supporting both the park and the ski area.

The whole area is generally referred to as "Jackson Hole". Hope that helps!

Not some of my better photos, but all I have from the digital camera.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

you have to visit the Natioanal Parks. I have been living in National and State Parks for the last 20 years (minus 2 years stuck in a city feelling like a fish out of water not good). 16 years with kids.
Sylvia


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I have driven throu the tetons but not long enough to remember specifics, just grandness.
sylvia


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

For those who haven't been to the Grand Tetons, here are some pics (not mine).


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I've always wanted to see the Grand Tetons, and this morning I'm on my way, for a conference. Anybody been? I'm looking forward to posting pictures.


I've been to the Tetons several times, and they're always gorgeous. A must-visit: Jackson Lake Lodge in the park, to watch the moose come out and graze in the evenings (binoculars come in handy).

Edit: At Jackson Hole they have fake cowboy 'shoot-outs' during the summer in the town square: http://www.jacksonholewy.com/events-town-square-shoot-out.php -- just the thing to watch before going for a beer at the nearby Silver Dollar Bar. 

CK


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Have a wonderful time, Harvey, and take lots of pics for those of us who have to travel vicariously. I visited the Grand Tetons (and Jackson Hole) just before my 13th birthday. (My sister and her husband took me on vacation with them!) I still remember that wonderful trip 47 years later. The scenery is truly breathtaking.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the wishes, advice, and wonderful photos. 

I'll be at a local resort - the "Snow King" - and my time will not allow for a side trip to Yellowstone, unfortunately. Of course, my wife and kids would kill me if I went there without them! Some of our best vacation memories are from our Yellowstone trip a few summers ago.

There are "events" planned in the evenings and some of those are outdoors. I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Have a safe journey Harvey.
And enjoy yourself - we look forward to your pics.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, Geoff! We had a brief break in the weather today, and I got a ride up the hill to take a few pictures:


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, that's really beautiful.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow....thanks Harvey.
And (as time permits) keep 'em comin.

Just sayin....


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Beautiful pics on this thread. I've never been any further west than Minnesota, (flew out for a swim meet in college, so I was only there for a couple of days) but I've always wanted to go. Maybe someday...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh my Harvey - Thank you


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Beatiful scenery, makes me want to go camping.


----------

